# Natural history of parasites.......?



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I know little of the natural histroy of the common parasites that can effect our frogs in the captive enviorment. How long can they survive on something out side of the vivarium? Like if you were to touch the plants in your tank and then put your hands on your shelving. How long would a parasite last on it? What are there life cycles? ect..... anyone know a good site that explains parasites common in our hobby?


----------



## Lucidblue (Jul 23, 2004)

The life cycle would depend on whether it's a fungal, bacterial, or protozoal parasite.

Here's the life cycle of a chytrid...http://www.resnet.wm.edu/~mcmath/bio205/

Here's some info on bacterial parasites found in sheep. They explain life history.
http://personal.linkline.com/karinc/goat/parasites.html


----------

